# Cattle Market.



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I was reading in Cow/Calf Producer magazine last night that the market could retract 50 percent. The author cited the market corrections in the 70's, 80's, 90's and early 2000's for the high and low prices in each cycle. So if his predictions and historical trends are right, we could see prices in the dollar twenty to dollar and a half range. It may take awhile to get there but the bottom is not here yet. My calves are hitting the ground now so its kind'a in the air what they will bring next April. No sense in worrying about it though, not much we can do about it. A good pre-conditioning program will come into a huge play for top dollar according to the owner of Joplin Stockyards.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Please explain "good pre-conditioning program". Thanks, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

A wean vac program, IBR, BVD, PI3, BSRV, Pasteurella, Blackleg, wormed and weaned 45 days, bulls castrated, also bunk and tank broke. They prefer modified live vaccines, at least here they do.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not use a modified live vaccination. Just a mental thing with me about injecting a calf with something alive. I know it is proven safe, just me.

I vaccinate with a 7 way Blackleg, Respiratory and Pasturella (Pasturella is not called Pasturella anymore. There is a discussion on that her somewhere.)

Calves are fed in a creep feeder. Larger calves are fed through a creep panel. It gets them coming up and learning how to eat feed. Makes it easier to get in the pen.

With a killed vaccine we are supposed to give a follow up booster.

Our first round of shots is at 250 - 300 lbs. We castrate and tag at that time. Second round of shots is when we wean. We fence wean in the catch pen and that makes it easy. Once they are fence weaned we move the calves to another pasture.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

My routine is almost exactly like yours Tim. I vaccinate with Triangle 10 and an Alpha 7/ MB1. I generally vaccinate when I run mine in the weaning pen and the booster before sending to another pasture or shipping to sell which is about 30 days after first round. My feeding and weaning routine is just like yours and seems to work great for me.


----------

